# Stick Blenders...any thoughts?



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has any strong opinions about which stick blender is best. I've done some research, but I'd really like to get the opinions of people who either love or hate the one(s) they've used and why.

This is for serious home use, not commercial, so no need to mention the Robot Coupe MP-Series--that's far more stick blender than I need, although I'm sure it's a mighty sweet unit...

Can anyone tell me about bamix or dynamic mixers? Are they worth the extra money?

Thanks,
=R=


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had an inexpensive braun unit for 6 or 7 years. I use it a couple of times a week and at least once a month for something really thick usually a cream cheese blend of some sort. I think it's got lots of life left in it still, but I am only a home user.

No info on the brands you mentioned.

Phil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Your inquiry has, indeed, been addressed previously in the equipment forum. Go to the search tool and use it.


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

Didn't realize there were also archives--got it now...thanks.

Thanks,
=R=


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

If I recall, do a search using the key "stick" or "blender".


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

For the friendly help...

=R=


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

Still hoping for some fresh info on this topic if anyone has any experience specifically with either the Bamix or Dynamic Mixer brands.

Neither of those brands are touched upon in the previous thread on this topic and the last post on that thread was made nearly a year and a half ago--so it is somewhat outdated now.

Also, fwiw, the Williams Sonoma stick blender (which was recommended on the previous thread) is no longer available--at least according to the W-S web site.

Thanks again,
=R=


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Ronnie, W-S may not have that same model, but in their current catalog (Early Winter 2003, with Valentine's Day stuff already  ) has on that looks rather hoo-hah. Unless the human holding it is tiny, it looks a lot bigger than my cheapie Braun. 14,000 RPMs, beater, whisk, and mincer attachments and a few more bells and whistles. Sturdy-looking cord. Of course, the downside is that it's $99.00. 
You can look at it HERE


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

...much appreciated. $99 does seem a bit high but not if the durability is good (hoping to get at least 5+ years of use from it). I will check it out.

The Bamix mixers run between $130 and $170 and they come highly recommended. The current top-of-the-line Braun runs about $89. At this point, I've ruled out cuisinart. I've read comments from several people about the taxing position of the power button on the cuisinart models.

Do you like your Braun? How long have you owned it? The unit I am replacing is a Braun. I went to use it the other day and discovered that it had a crack all the way up the plastic shaft. I never had any performance issues with it--it had always worked well. I probably owned it for about 3 years. FWIW, I can't say with certainty that it broke from use. Since I moved earlier this year, it may have happened during the move.

Do you have any thoughts on stainless vs. plastic shaft? Stainless seems more durable, but might be prone to bending and/or denting. Plastic seems less durable, but perhaps better at resisting minor dings (in storage, etc.) that could affect performance. Also wondering which is more important, wattage or rpm.

As you can probably tell, I'm having a bit of consumer paralysis <g>

=R=


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I have never found much use for them *BUT* my husband (a professional chef) loves them so much, I bought him one for Christmas.


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

...what kind did you get him?

=R=


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Ronnie,

Just ran downstairs to check the model and I have the Braun Vario 280 watts with the stainless shaft & other accessories. I remember when I was contemplated the plastic vs stainless shaft models and I specifically went with ss because it was more durable and wouldn't stain over time from sauces or soups. I used to puree soups in the blender but will never again, it's just too simple with the Braun. my two cents.

sorry, can't help you on the mixers.


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the benefit of your experience catciao--much appreciated.

=R=


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

Just rec'd a bit more info from a friend who loves his Bamix stainless and he tells me that they come with a 10 year warranty.

I thought I'd post that in the interest of adding useful info to this thread.

I still haven't purchased yet, but I'm now leaning toward the Bamix--still would love to hear more opinions on this.

Thanks,
=R=


----------

